# Star Quilt



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I participated in a Thangles BOM project from January through June this year at a local quilt store. We did 2 blocks a month so it wouldn't drag out through the whole year.

I've received the quilt back from the machine quilter. She was quilted by Dawn from the Pumpkinvine Quilting shop.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

That is exceptionally lovely! Your choice of colors is perfect.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL....inspires me...


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

so nice. My mom loved block of the month quilts. I have not had the chance to make one yet. maybe soon. 

I have a lot of mom's fabric that I need to do something with but it will brobably be easier blocks like 9 patches.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is beautiful. I love all the colors that you have chosen out. I am not a fan of stars, per say, but I love this patten.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I love your colour combination as well as the pattern. The half star border really makes it all come together.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love stars!! beautiful!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like the border. I often forget to try something different, and just put on solid borders, when a pieced one can really make a difference with a quilt.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

You did a beautiful job!


----------

